# 250 Conversions



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Has anyone on here heard anything about a .22 conversion for the 250?? This would be AWESOME!

Also thinking about the 522 they are coming out with. Very reasonable too.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=66&productid=249


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*the 522 should be nice....*










*But I'm seriously considering getting the M&P15-22*


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That looks good too. Heck, why not both?


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

dosborn said:


> That looks good too. Heck, why not both?


haha i like your thinking... anyone care to finance this for me?


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

That 552 is sweet...I feel my underwear getting tighter. :mrgreen:


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

i don't see sig making a 22lr conversion for the p250 anytime soon if at all. i think it's been about 2 years since the gun was introduced and they still don't have all the sizes and calibers available that they advertised. the latest rumor has sig even holding off on the subcompact conversion until 2010 but like i said thats just a rumor i read on the sig forum. if police agencies started buying them by the thousands then maybe but i don't see that happening. i think sig caters to the leo and military market and they haven't warmed up to the p250 at all.


----------



## MoReloader (Jul 24, 2009)

One of the CS reps told me it was definitely in the works but don't hold your breath. Sig is increasing production every day and still can't even get caught up on backorders. We will have to wait out the storm.


----------

